
Are high-performing health systems resilient against the Covid-19 epidemic? - sohkamyung
https://www.thelancet.com/journals/lancet/article/PIIS0140-6736(20)30551-1/fulltext
======
simonh
>Three important lessons have emerged. The first is that integration of
services in the health system and across other sectors amplifies the ability
to absorb and adapt to shock.2 The second is that the spread of fake news and
misinformation constitutes a major unresolved challenge. Finally, the trust of
patients, health-care professionals, and society as a whole in government is
of paramount importance for meeting health crises.

The US is screwed.

